# M5 Gains 15 Minutes A Day!



## steve-c (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi this is my first post on this great forum, and unfortunately, Im starting off with questions.

I have had an O&W M5 for about 2 years now, its been brilliant. I got it to average about +/- 2 secs a day accuracy, but now, its GAINING about 15 minutes a day!









Well, what I suspect is that it may have been slightly magnetized by the rotor/flywheel of my motorbike that ive had apart.

I was carefull,(so i thought) about getting my left hand near the very strong magnetic field of the flywheel, but its the only cause i can think of. It was running fine one day, took it off at night, next day it was fast!

Would it make that much difference?

Could it be anything else? The spring looks fine, what i can see of it, (clean, open, not sticking)

Obviously, this amount of inaccuracey cant be adjusted by the regulator screw adjuster,

But , if it isnt magnetized, can the watch be adjusted by 15 minutes by moving the coarse adjustment? the ring under the regulator.(Which way do you turn it? anti-clockwise for slower?)

. (I know, not the spring stud for the beat)

What do you guys think?

Is it screwed? can it be demagnetized?

thanks for any tips or advice,

Steve


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It does sound like the watch is magnetised Steve, and it will need to be demagnetised by a decent watchmaker.

I very much doubt it is screwed but it will need a service to get it sorted.

Best of luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yup take it to a watchmaker with a decent demagnetiser ,dont bother trying to do it yourself with one of those demag 'blocks' ,they are bloody useless (as i found out after buying one







)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Usually 1 of 3 reasons for such a gain:-

Dirt on hairspring

A knock to the watch

magnetised

A magnetised watch may both gain and lose like a yo yo

Has it had a knock?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

What Steve says, sounds about right and a decent watch man should be able to solve any of those problems, so don't panic !









I wouldn't have thought that the O&W had much defence against becoming magnetised so that's a distinct possiblity. A good degauss should solve that


----------



## steve-c (Jul 25, 2006)

That was quick guys!

Thanks for the advice, will take it in at the weekend to get it demagnetised and hope it works.

Im not aware that its had a knock, but i do wear it full time and I suppose it may have done.Would that cause such an increase?

Thanks again, and looks like i picked the right forum to join!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Steve welcome to the fourm







Do you have any other watches









If you havent then you haved picked the right forum


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I got the same problem with my Mirage MKIII today!

It has gained about 15 min in 3 hours.........









donÂ´t know what to do......probably have to visit a watchmaker....









regards,

salmonia


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Weird!!!!

Has there been a solar flare or something or an EMP and it is all being kept quiet!!!!


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Griff said:


> Weird!!!!
> 
> Has there been a solar flare or something or an EMP and it is all being kept quiet!!!!


----------



## steve-c (Jul 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hi Steve welcome to the fourm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Phil, lol, I do have a couple of others, both Seikos, the big diver auto from the early 80,s rubber strap, offset winder, and a quartz analogue, also diver style. 80's also.

Funny thing is, although Im not wearing the M5 now, im keeping it wound up and in the last 24 hours, its only gained 5 minutes! Whats all that about?


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

got my Mirage MKIII back from my watchmaker today.......now itÂ´s running ok!

Just some dust on the hairspring......









best,

salmonia


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

salmonia said:


> got my Mirage MKIII back from my watchmaker today.......now itÂ´s running ok!
> 
> Just some dust on the hairspring......
> 
> ...


Good to hear Sal









By the way, are you going to see KlÃ¼ft & co? Any tickets for me? 

Take care and keep out for the dust...

~jacob


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

watchless said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > got my Mirage MKIII back from my watchmaker today.......now itÂ´s running ok!
> ...


no tickets, sorry watchless.........









better to watch TV......

cheers,

Salmonia


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

salmonia said:


> got my Mirage MKIII back from my watchmaker today.......now itÂ´s running ok!
> 
> Just some dust on the hairspring......
> 
> ...












Glad it is OK

Was No. 1 reason I felt in my earlier post. Stops a full oscillation giving shorter/quicker beats. Often gives an alarming advance in time keeping.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Griff said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > got my Mirage MKIII back from my watchmaker today.......now itÂ´s running ok!
> ...


Thanks Griff!

best,

salmonia


----------

